# ESPN: Back on track? Mavs win second straight after slow start



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Back on track? Mavs win second straight after slow start*
_ORTLAND, Ore. (AP) -- _
Source 

The Mavericks think they are on their way to righting a poor start. Dallas opened with four straight losses but has won its last two, including a 103-96 victory over the Portland Trail Blazers on Sunday night. Dirk Nowitzki had 26 points and 10 rebounds, and Jason Terry had 24 points to lead the Mavericks, who are now headed home after a three-game road trip. "There's always ups and downs. We just need to be a little more consistent," Nowitzki said. "I think that comes when you play longer together. As long as the year is, hopefully we'll get more consistent."

Dallas has won its last 11 games against the Trail Blazers, dating to Dec. 23, 2003. Portland briefly went ahead 46-44 on Martell Webster's 3-pointer to start the second half, but the Mavericks then took control and led 73-61 on Nowitzki's layup. Anthony Johnson's dunk to end the third quarter made it 77-64. The Mavericks took their biggest lead of the game, 83-68, on Greg Buckner's jumper. The Blazers closed to 86-83 on Zach Randolph's turnaround jumper. Rookie LaMarcus Aldridge, playing in his first game of the season, made a layup with 2:21 left to narrow it to 86-85.

But Terry's 3-pointer and a technical foul called on coach Nate McMillan for arguing put the Mavericks up 95-87 and all but sealed it. "We're still not out of the hole yet," Terry said. "We have to keep working. We have a long way to go but we like the direction we're headed." The Mavericks opened with four straight losses for the first time in franchise history, but snapped the skid on Thursday with a 119-112 win over the Phoenix Suns. Zach Randolph had 20 points and nine rebounds for Portland (4-3), which came back from a 27-point deficit to beat New Orleans 92-91 at the Rose Garden on Friday. "We had to play in a rush throughout the game," McMillan said. "I never thought we had control in this game." Aldridge, the second pick in the 2006 draft, made his debut for the Blazers after a shoulder injury kept him out of the preseason and the season's start.

He entered the game with 1:23 left in the first quarter to hearty applause. He finished with 10 points, all in the fourth quarter. "It was nice to see some bounce out there, some activity," McMillan said. "He did some really good things." Aldridge said he thought he might struggle, so it was a surprise he stayed in the entire fourth quarter. "The first time I went out I had butterflies," he said. "The second time I was like, `OK, I'm good." Fellow rookie Brandon Roy did not play because of a heel injury that limited him to seven minutes against New Orleans. Doctors hope a special boot will help Roy avoid surgery, but he will miss up to two weeks. The Blazers were also without Joel Przybilla, Raef LaFrentz and Darius Miles. Miles was scheduled to have arthroscopic surgery on his knee on Monday.

Nowitzki's 3-pointer gave the Mavericks a 27-13 lead in the first half. But the Blazers rallied and narrowed it to 36-35 on Webster's reserve layup. The Mavericks did not surrender the lead and were up 44-41 at the half. Nowitzki said he was impressed by Aldridge. "I like him, he's very active, he's very long and skilled," Nowitzki said. "He can put the ball on the floor and he's athletic. I think he's definitely a great talent." 

*Game notes*
McMillan returned to the team after missing Friday's game because of a death in his family. He was replaced for the game by assistant Dean Demopoulos. ... The Mavericks head home to face Chicago on Tuesday. ... The Blazers embark on a four-game road trip starting Tuesday at Minnesota.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Only got to see the first half of the game, but it's still like Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde with this team. I thought our defense was stellar in the first quarter. We were forcing the ball out of the Randolf's hands and had active hands in the passing lanes creating alot of turnovers. Avery is going to have to find a way to get this team to keep their intensity level up. One thing I did notice is that when Dirk goes out to rest, this team looks a little lost and doesn't know who to go to. It was evident when he sat down to start the 2nd. 

All in all, we are definitely looking much better, but we still have a lot of small things to work out.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

A post on the Blazers board pointed out that the WC champs beating a team without Roy, Przybilla, LaFrentz and Miles isn't a monumental accomplishment...and I wholeheartedly agree.

This team would get beat by the Dirk, Nash and LaFrentz Mavs right now, imo. Anyone know of a computer simulation?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

True, but I'm not even concerned about that right now. It's about getting the W and moving on to the next. I can't even think about stupid crap about who was in and who was out yada yada yada..... I'm still struggling to wrap my brain around the 0-4 start.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> True, but I'm not even concerned about that right now. It's about getting the W and moving on to the next. I can't even think about stupid crap about who was in and who was out yada yada yada..... I'm still struggling to wrap my brain around the 0-4 start.


Ya gotta walk before you crawl, journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step, yada yada yada...

I agree, I guess I'm just stunned how fragile this team's performance was coming out of the gate - I do think it has 'ship potential as far as the roster goes - but that roster must have the instinct and breaks to get 'er dun.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> A post on the Blazers board pointed out that the WC champs beating a team without Roy, Przybilla, LaFrentz and Miles isn't a monumental accomplishment...and I wholeheartedly agree.
> 
> This team would get beat by the Dirk, Nash and LaFrentz Mavs right now, imo. Anyone know of a computer simulation?


Did the post mention the fact that JHo didn't play either? LOL...

The long NBA season tests the depth of your bench.... What's the use of having Roy, Przybilla, LaFrentz and Miles on your team when they aren't available to score points?

Remember how Dallas won those games without JHo, Harris, Griffin, and KVH?

A win is a win.

:cheers:


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

A 0-4 start was still pathetic. Mavericks should still end up with 50+ wins this year.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Husstla said:


> A 0-4 start was still pathetic. Mavericks should still end up with 50+ wins this year.


Can't argue with that! :biggrin: 

0-4.... :sigh:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

bray1967 said:


> Anyone know of a computer simulation?


Whatifsports.com has the 02-03 Mavs consistently oblitterating the Blazers. Interestingly enough, you stick the 05-06 Mavs in there and they still consistently win, but only by 6-10 points.

EDIT: My bad, this is with the 05-06 roster for the Blazers (no rookies) and without Randolph being the new him.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Would be nice if we win the next 18 games and make it a 20 game winning streak. I have big dreams.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I wouldnt say the Mavs are back on track yet. Once they get back over .500 games by about 10 games, then they can be back on track. lol. But seriously, 2 wins isnt exactly 'on track' in my opinion


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> 0-4.... :sigh:


Sexy!!! :banana:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Whatifsports.com has the 02-03 Mavs consistently oblitterating the Blazers. Interestingly enough, you stick the 05-06 Mavs in there and they still consistently win, but only by 6-10 points.
> 
> EDIT: My bad, this is with the 05-06 roster for the Blazers (no rookies) and without Randolph being the new him.


Thanks. 

Now excuse me while I go play. :banana:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

:curse: 

Whatif has the 04-05 Suns (Nash, Richardson, JJohnson, Marion, Amare) beating the 84-85 Lakers (Magic, Scott, Worthy, Rambis, Kareem) 117-105, and the Lakers were at home.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

bray1967 said:


> :curse:
> 
> Whatif has the 04-05 Suns (Nash, Richardson, JJohnson, Marion, Amare) beating the 84-85 Lakers (Magic, Scott, Worthy, Rambis, Kareem) 117-105, and the Lakers were at home.


 Well if you're going just on stats, I'm not surprised. I'm not positive the Suns wouldn't be able to win a game against those Lakers (In Phoenix).


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

This is an interesting site.

I just ran a simulation between 99-00 LAL (Away) and 05-06 DAL (Home), and the score was 139-129 win for the home team. The only "goofy" part was the fact that 22 points were scored in OT....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

It seems the site favors the later model teams as a rule...my 87-88 Mavs  got blown out by Amare's Suns.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> It seems the site favors the later model teams as a rule...my 87-88 Mavs  got blown out by Amare's Suns.


That's because of *AMARE*! Gimme some love..... :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> That's because of *AMARE*! Gimme some love..... :biggrin:


Reminds me...haven't been to Olive Garden lately. :clown:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Reminds me...haven't been to Olive Garden lately. :clown:


Ok... missed it completely.

Care to shed some light on the "old people" joke? :clown:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Ok... missed it completely.
> 
> Care to shed some light on the "old people" joke? :clown:


_Lyrics have been changed to protect the guilty..._


When the moon hits your eye like a big pizza pie
That's Amare
When the world seems to shine like you've had too much wine
That's Amare
Bells will ring ting-a-ling-a-ling, ting-a-ling-a-ling
And you'll sing "Vita bella"
Hearts will play tippy-tippy-tay, tippy-tippy-tay
Like a gay tarantella :clown: 

When the stars make you drool just like a pasta fazool
That's Amare
When you dance down the street with a cloud at your feet
You're in love
When you walk down in a dream but you know you're not
Dreaming signore
Scuzza me, but you see, back in old Napoli
That's Amare


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> _Lyrics have been changed to protect the guilty..._
> 
> 
> When the moon hits your eye like a big pizza pie
> ...



:rofl:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> :rofl:


...and 1 guess what damn song I've had stuck in my head for the last hour... :curse:


----------

